# arrow spin tester



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

I kind of make shifted one with in line skate bearings. it worked pretty good. I really should make it better out of something more permanent.
The bearings i slid them on cut off arrow shafts


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

A 2X4 and 4 nails X'ed on each end...that'll cost about a dollar three forty...


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

To add to CarbonTerry's post...
At one end I add a vertical piece painted white. I then slide the arrow forward until the tip reaches that vertical piece. When you spin the arrow the piece gives you a better perspective of the wobble...


----------



## bowtech420 (Jan 16, 2010)

i am in the middle of making one now. i can post a few pics but im not done yet. i was gonna wait till i was done to post it up but here i will post a few pics now.


----------



## bowtech420 (Jan 16, 2010)

[/ATTACH]


----------



## bowtech420 (Jan 16, 2010)

it is not done i still need to get 4 bolts that are the same and i already cut the corners off all i need to do is paint it and bolt the bearings back on with uniform bolts and ill post pics of finished project.


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

I have never used an Arrow Spin Tester before, how does it work? 
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## bowtech420 (Jan 16, 2010)

you lay the arrow on the bearings and spin it and watch to see if it wobbles at all. If it does then you have a bent arrow.


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks bowtech420


----------



## PaPaBob (Aug 5, 2006)

You are also looking for a wobble at the broadhead . . . this is how you tune the broadheads to make sure the inserts and broadheads are perfectly aligned to the arrow shaft. You can also check the nock to see if that is maybe off center. This small imperfections at either end can create a completely unreliable arrow.


----------



## fredbear5 (Mar 11, 2008)

thanks guys. I'll look around and see what I have laying around the house.


----------



## fatsbucknut (Apr 29, 2005)

bowtech420 said:


> i am in the middle of making one now. i can post a few pics but im not done yet. i was gonna wait till i was done to post it up but here i will post a few pics now.


Could you post some details on the metal you used? Thanks a lot


----------



## spikehunter (Feb 15, 2010)

what can u do if the broadhead wobbles if the insert is glued in a carbon arrow is there any way to fix it other than cutting the arrow.


----------



## bowtech420 (Jan 16, 2010)

i used a side off a computer. i cut out a 10x3 rectangle and then i bent 2 90 degree angles on each end 1 inch away from the end.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

spikehunter said:


> what can u do if the broadhead wobbles if the insert is glued in a carbon arrow is there any way to fix it other than cutting the arrow.


Remove the nock.

Find a drill bit that just slides into the arrow shaft.

Now, with the drill bit inside the arrow,
and the point of the arrow pointed straight up,
flick your wrist and sharply swing the arrow forward
and down, REALLY FAST.

The drill fit will accelerate INSIDE the arrow
and slam into the insert like a slide hammer.

Just make sure you are facing in a safe direction 
(inside your garage, with the garage door CLOSED).

Flick your wrist really hard, and really fast.

Should take no more than 2 or 3 tries,
and the insert AND the drill bit will fly out at high speed.


----------



## stubborn (Mar 19, 2011)

Honestly after shooting our clubs broadhead league for the last 4 years and seeing how really trashed broadheads fly I dont worry about it anymore. We shoot though cardboard cutouts into dirt piles as backstops the broadheads I shoot look like they have been through a meat grinder. But they still hit the hole I'm aiming at out to 80 yards. These were rocket steelheads at the beginning of their life....


----------



## Stryder (Oct 7, 2009)

Cheap and extremely accurate arrow spinner...A machinist V-block. You can get small one off ebay for $5-10. No, they are not roller bearings, but the accuracy is usually around than 0.001 or better.


----------



## John0341 (May 25, 2009)

Stryder said:


> Cheap and extremely accurate arrow spinner...A machinist V-block. You can get small one off ebay for $5-10. No, they are not roller bearings, but the accuracy is usually around than 0.001 or better.


so if there are no roller bearings how do you spin it in the v block just checked them out on ebay doesn't look like you can spin them any ideas


----------



## BearNDown (Apr 11, 2011)

where can you find the bearings to make these?


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

The bearing you can get an any skate shop, or online.

As for the V-Blocks, I also have the worry that it is not going to spin as smoothly as it needs too. I wonder though if you might be able to modify it so that it would spin true. Might even be able to use this as part of a Squaring device. You could have a sanding block squared up with a level and then be able to square after making cuts.


----------



## Stryder (Oct 7, 2009)

If you buy the small blocks (about an inch long) they are not too hard to spin. yes, its a lot of surface area and you can't spin it 500mph, but it does work. to combat the friction from the extra surface area, I use a bit of string wax on the arrow and index finger I use to hold it in place. I'm sure if you wanted, you could take to a machine shop and have the middle section milled out so that you only have small amounts of contact on each end...say 1/16 inch or so.


----------



## fatsbucknut (Apr 29, 2005)

BearNDown said:


> where can you find the bearings to make these?


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1457282&p=1061197481#post1061197481


----------



## mustang347 (May 30, 2011)

Thought I'd post mine, made out of left over stainless steel laying around my shop.


----------



## B.Hunter (May 4, 2009)

fatsbucknut said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1457282&p=1061197481#post1061197481


 Thanks fatsbucknut! BearNDown, pm sent


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Im working on a prototype for one with a little somethin extra  its cool and havent really seen anything like it. After I powdercoat it I'll let ya see.


----------



## fredbear5 (Mar 11, 2008)

i just finished putting mine together. after the paint dries i'll post up some pictures.


----------



## fredbear5 (Mar 11, 2008)

Here is what I came up with


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

fredbear5 said:


> Here is what I came up with
> View attachment 1101008


What is the distance between the rollers?


----------



## fredbear5 (Mar 11, 2008)

Just enough to make a v in the center of them. Lucky maybe if. Its an eighth inch


----------



## Yawna-GO (Nov 15, 2006)

Screw a stereo magnet to the ceiling or bracket off the wall..... tip sticks to the magnet........spin it....no resistance, and you can observe insert and nock.

Cheap.......you can't get much cheaper than that.


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

High Tech solution


----------

